# Even another new growth!



## Cearbhael (Jan 15, 2022)

As everyone knows, I have been jumping for joy due to new growth in my Phrags I received from Ecuagenera last March! I have now found just the tiniest speck of very bright green at the base of my Single growth of Phrag Longifolium! I search for new growth daily, and then I glance at my deceased Fritz Schomberg and remind myself that I will have to be diligent on keeping them cool this summer! That was a very painful lesson watching Fritz Schomberg die (and so many of other growths in every pot except Ecuagenera Gigi). I really don’t want to see the positive growth stutter and die in summer heat!


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 16, 2022)

As promised, I have a picture of the teeny tiny new growth!!


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 16, 2022)

I had bought the two Species Phrag Pierciei and Phrag Longifolium for my sister for her Birthday. She lost her husband to COVID however and was too despondent to want to care for them. I brought them here. They are now mine


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2022)

Our condolences on your sister's loss. Good luck, don't let water sit in the crown of the new growth.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 17, 2022)

My Phrags sit in 2” of water (1/3 tap, 2/3 Distilled and a small amount of fertiliser.) They suck that water up like crazy! I need to refresh it every other day so they don’t dry out! I do flush the Phrags once a week with my tap water that is very hard (lime/Calcium) It flushes out salts. Gives them a taste of water similar to the water where Kovachii and Besseae are found. I am very careful. I will actually be even more careful now with the new babies!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 18, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> I had bought the two Species Phrag Pierciei and Phrag Longifolium for my sister for her Birthday. She lost her husband to COVID however and was too despondent to want to care for them. I brought them here. They are now mine


So sorry for your sister’s loss. These are hard times for many.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you for your well wishes. She is doing a lot better now, her current plants are doing well.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 25, 2022)

OMG! Both Longifolium and Ecuagenera Gigi have ANOTHER NEW Growth!! Pardon for yelling but it makes me so happy!!! So Ecuagenera Gigi now has 2 med growths and 2 tiny growths! Longifolium has 2 tiny growths! So 6 babies on only 2 Phrags! Plus 1 tiny growth on Hannah Popow and 2 on Ecuagenera Dream!


----------



## OrchidAnna (Jan 25, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> OMG! Both Longifolium and Ecuagenera Gigi have ANOTHER NEW Growth!! Pardon for yelling but it makes me so happy!!! So Ecuagenera Gigi now has 2 med growths and 2 tiny growths! Longifolium has 2 tiny growths! So 6 babies on only 2 Phrags! Plus 1 tiny growth on Hannah Popow and 2 on Ecuagenera Dream!



I bought three phrags from Ecuagenera in October, and they all have new growth since I got them too! I'm so impressed with them. 

Adding my condolences for your family's loss.


----------



## Kalyke (Apr 3, 2022)

I just looked at mine this morning (Kovachii cross). It has seven, and maybe 8 new growths. I totally think I am going to feel the other shoe plunk down. because I did something wrong.


----------



## Cearbhael (Apr 3, 2022)

Wonderful to share other new growths coming along! I am currently laying plans to protect my Phrags from hot weather! Determined not to repeat last summer!


----------

